# 1965 Engine date Code ?



## 69classic (May 27, 2009)

*I have a 65 gto engine that has a date code of 1164.It is a 65 block because the block numbers are 9778789
Is there a reason why pontiac put a 1 for the first instead of a letter ?
I can send a photo to an email address ut I can't post one on here.
Thanks*:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 1 is probably the letter I for September 16, 1964, what is the data plate date code?


----------



## 69classic (May 27, 2009)

Hey Randy,
The number one looks exactly like the other number 1.
The date code for the car is Jan,65 - 1A on the tag.
I was told it could be a service replacement with a date code of 1/16/64.
But what do i know.
If you have an email i'll send you a photo.
Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can upload and attach the pictures to your post by clicking on the "manage attachments" link when you reply. What are the other codes from the heads and the front of the engine block?


----------

